

Alan Watts lecture on Death and the Afterlife [5:04] - Benferhat
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VN8jwM4HbI

======
Benferhat
Who was Alan Watts? <https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alan_Watts>

His TV show also did an episode on Death [27:09]:
<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGUpYD_Ze_E>

